# Loki- My feathered friend :)



## cheche224 (Sep 26, 2010)

*Hello, this is my 4 month old white-faced cockatiel named Loki. I'm not sure if he is a male or female yet, maybe you can tell me  Anyway, enjoy these pics !*


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

CUTE


----------



## cheche224 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey thanks


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

cheche224 said:


> Hey thanks


No problem


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Cockatiels are so hard in sexing iv found nothing in white face cockatiels maybe somebody on here might help you
judging on their behaviour might help 
http://www.letstalkbirds.com/cockatiels.htm#three
http://www.tieltreasures.com/gallery.htm
http://www.cockatielcottage.net/cockatiels3.html


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ya pieds in general are next to impossible to tell by looks a lot of times. but he is simply adorable. i love whitefaced pieds


----------



## kellie (Sep 21, 2010)

Aww your cockatiel is beautiful, I have a 15 week olf whitefaced cockatiel.

He is only just getting used to my hand so I am jealos yours sits on your hand so nice !!

Kellie


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

So cute!!!! My incredible psychic powers tell me it's a boy  so I'm betting on a boy.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

Gorgeous Fuzzy you have...just gorgeous


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Normally with white faces if they keep the grey around the face they're girls but as dallytsuka said, pieds are very difficult to visually sex.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

your tiel is lovely


----------

